# Sweet Ella.



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Group *ELLA* Candles - Light A Candle

You didn't have to meet Ella to know she was so very special... She was a unique girl. She is very well-loved in the bully community and is missed. Her family is crushed and every bit of support is appreciated. She was taken unexpectedly, Cancer attacked her and the only way for her to beat it was to pass with dignity before it utterly destroyed her.

I have permission to use her pics




























She had her own store.
Ella's Lead - Home



Not a month ago even she was out playing ball, working her springpole and showing off what a happy girl she was, the picture of health. The world plays cruel tricks on us all. 


Rest in Paradise you awesome girl.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

We lost our dear Sue 5 days after her diagnosis of liver cancer. It is incredibly hard to lose your most loyal and best friend. I wrote a journel for weeks and it helped. I am so sorry for your loss.
Judy


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Her owner is thankful for the thoughts...

Nobody, especially her family were expecting this..


----------



## jan & jim (Jan 22, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of Ella. We went through a very similar situation with one of ours a few months ago. We know how that family feels.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I lost my GSD Eli so unexpectedly last year in the same way and my son lost his beautiful ABPT last July when it was discovered he had hemophilia a few days after he was neutered. I am sorry for your loss of Ella  I do believe with all my heart that we will be with them again


----------

